# hmmm which speaker??



## BerserkNitro (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey all!!! Was wondering what type of speakers i should get for my denon 4802R?? Mainly useing for movies and gaming not to much music..My current fronts are vintage (RTR) but are really kewl and my surrounds are helpless celestions but good for now :rofl: My sub is SVS (2) 1646PC+...Any suggestions woulld be greatly apperiated...thanks ...be nice iam a newbie!! well kinda..


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

It would seem that you left a massive array of choices for us to choose from. The denon should not be much of a limiting factor in the decision process, as it is a fairly beefy avr. Perhaps you could help to narrow the search by answering a few questions:

1. How large is your room?
2. How much can you afford?
3. Are you comfortable with purchasing from internet direct dealers based soley on reviews and the testimony of other forum members?
4. Does the subwoofer satisfy all your bass preferences, or are you looking to get more mid bass response?
5. Is space a concern?


----------



## BerserkNitro (Sep 5, 2006)

hey thanks for the reply!

1) Room size 13x20
2) spending limit 1000.00-2000.00
3) yes iam comfortable with internet dealers but my intent is to purchase used/new from ebay
4) my subs satisfy my bass needs in a great way
5) and space is not an issue

thanks MM


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

In that price range you may be able to score a good deal on some bowers & wilkins speakers on ebay.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you looked to see what all speakers ebay has to offer in your price range? I'm sure there are many. Another that comes to mind is Klipsch.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

RTR – wow, I thought I was the only person who had ever used those! My first “real” hi-fi speakers were a pair of RTR G200’s.

My RTRs were 4-ohm speakers – you might check and see what yours are. If yours are, too, the receiver might have a hard time with them. Not many home theater receivers can tolerate low-impedance speakers.

Are you adverse to smaller, bookshelf speakers? You might want to check out the SVS SBS/SCS series speakers (click one page back to see my sticky’d review – the one that appears to be languishing for a lack of readership  ). I assure you, they will give your RTRs a run for the money, and you won’t believe how cheap they are.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Pupton (Jul 15, 2006)

I've been a long-time NHT fan and I'm extremely happy with my newest HT setup using the NHT Evo M5's for LCR and L5's for the Surround. To me, they have an "old school" but many of the advanced features of today's newer technology. 

Right now you can find really good deals on Audiogon, Ebay ...and even in the HTS classified's  ... from time to time.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## BerserkNitro (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey..thanks for the info....I did check my ohms on my RTR's but they werent marked...they have square magnets on the woofers...And on the speaker panel theres no model# or ohm #...So i cant tell...But to they other subject i just purchased the SVS SCS center. I have (2) of the SVS 1646PC plus subs so i figured i love those i will try this center out..Plus they have over stocks on the silver and white.So i went with the silver and $25.00..And top of it all (i forgot) thay have a 45 day return policy no question ask!!!! But i doubt i will return it.. And nice write up of the units. :clap:


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Since you have an SVS sub and a center I would purchase the rest of the speakers and have a complete SVS system. You would have an awesome movie watching experience. arty:


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Like I stated in that PM. 

Instead of thinking about upgrading your sub. You could think about upgrading your mains to the new SVS speakers they have coming out. That would give you the greatest impact.

http://www.svsound.com/news-news.cfm


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

BerserkNitro said:


> Hey..thanks for the info....I did check my ohms on my RTR's but they werent marked...they have square magnets on the woofers...And on the speaker panel theres no model# or ohm #...So i cant tell...


You can tell with an ohm meter. But I’m guessing you don’t have one?

Regards,
Wayne


----------

